# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Wanting to swap - CCI mini mags for mexican made fiocchi ammo

## hunter308

As per title my marlin model 60 is not keen on a diet of CCI mini mags and very much prefers my stash of mexican made fiocchi .22LR ammo

There is 85 rounds of the mini mags left so want to swap for similar amount would rather exchange with someone local to save on trying to find time to ship the ammo via a courier due to my work commitments

----------


## peril 787b

CCI subs?

----------


## hunter308

> CCI subs?


I only use high velocity ammo I don't trust subs

----------


## peril 787b

Bugger, I'm overloaded with HV and have the fiocchi you might want, but they're subs.

----------


## hunter308

thats no worries mate I should have said that it was the high velocity stuff I was wanting in my original post  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I only use high velocity ammo I don't trust subs


?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## hunter308

> ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I head shot a possum with a sub sonic a few years ago and the bloody thing got up and took off as I was plucking the fur off it ran 30 meters then dropped dead havent trusted any sub ammo since then.

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Its not the ammo, tough little huas.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## hunter308

yeah they are cam it was remington subs I used but I just prefer to stick with the high velocity ammo especially the mexican fiocchi it has shot like a surgeon in everything I have put that stuff through and everything is a bang flop with it. the only other ammo that comes a close second in my marlin model 60 to the fiocchi stuff is the 42 grain winchester power point high velocity ammo which I tried for the first time on sunday.

----------


## erniec

I use Fiocchi in a Brno found it to be very good especially no issues feeding through magazine.
Checked and it was Italian made last brick I bought.
Like yourself also use Winchester Power Point with no problems.

----------


## hunter308

Normally for me Ernie winchester shoots like shit in every other .22 I have had but this time I guess I struck it lucky that the model 60 I got does not mind the 42 grain high velocity stuff from winchester

----------


## kotuku

remington subs are shit in my old Toz17 too ,but ill  swear by the winchester powerpoint /dynapoint /rabbit ammo
 stopped every blood animal i ever hit smack dead in its tracks. dynapoint was bloody wicked on possums hitting like a mini 81mm mortar round !
 often it fucked em&gutted em before droppin em right at my feet.
 a gangbang -3 quick shots form a .22 and youre shagged!

----------

